# iball Slide 6318i Charger



## Goleon (Oct 16, 2013)

I received an iball slide 6318i Tablet as a gift from the local government. It worked just fine for a few months and it’s a decent tab. But then its charger started sounding weird, with screeching noises coming out when plugged in. So deciding it was faulty, I went in search of a new charger. But couldn’t find anything that fit in. The tab doesn’t charge via usb, so its battery has run out and it’s pretty useless now. Any ideas on where I could get a new charger that works for iball slide 6318i?
Details on adaptor : Model Name: iball slide 6318i  Input: 100-240V –50/60Hz  Output:5V==2A


----------

